# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  συσκευή "καψίματος" τσιπ RFID - Απαράδεκτη στάση.

## thelegr

Επειδή για άλλη μια φορά λυπούμαι πολύ απο την στάση μερικων απο τους συμφορουμίτες και Διαχειρηστες εδω μέσα θα ήθελα να θείξω κάποια ζητήματα.

1ον διαβασα ΟΛΟ το αναφερθεν στην εκφώνηση thread, αρκετές φορές και ο ανθρωπος ειπε 2 πραγματα. 

1 -> Ρώτησε αν γνωρίζουμε για το πώς θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί ένα μηχάνημα το οποίο να "καίει" το rfid τσιπάκι ενός σκύλου
2 -> Εξίγησε τον πραγματικό λόγο (παρά την επίθεσή σας) που θέλει να αχριστεύσει το εν λόγω τσιπάκι.

Όπως πολύ σωστα ανάφερε ο συντονιστής μας, η μεταφορά *απο ιδιοκτήτη σε ιδιοκτήτη* γίνεται κανονικά και με νόμιμες διαδηκασίες. Η μεταφορά όμως ΣΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΉ *ΔΕΝ* γίνεται (χωρίς να επιβαρυνθεί νομικά ο ιδιοκτήτης). 
Οπότε το βλέπω πολύ λογικό, άν ο άνθρωπος έχει έρθει σε κάποια κατάσταση δύσκολη που δεν του επιτρέπει να συντηρεί ζωο, να προσπαθεί το καλύτερο γι αυτο (δεδομένου οτι δεν κατάφερε να βρεί καινούριο ιδιοκτήτη).

2ον, νομίζω πως με τα "νομικά" το έχετε παρακάνει. δεν έχει την δυνατότητα κανείς να σας "προσάψει νομικές κατηγορίες" για διαμοιρασμό τεχνογνωσίας (εφόσων δεν γνωρίζετε το κίνητρο του ενδιαφερόμενου) οπότε ΚΑΙ τσαμπα χωλοσκάτε (κύριοι διαχειρηστές), και γίνεστε επιθετικοί καί δεν δημιουργείτε ευχάριστο κλήμα σε αυτό το forum (γι αυτό έχετε και αποδεκατιστεί πλήρως τα τελευταία χρόνια). 

Εχω να πώ μόνο ενα πράγμα. *ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΕΊΤΕ.* Δεν ειστε 12 χρονών (και μιλάω για όλους τους συμφορουμήτες) να αρπάζεστε και να μιλάτε άσχημα, ούτε κριτές των πάντων και γνώστες κάθε πρόθεσης.

Αυτά εκ μέρους μου, εύχομαι να πιάσουν τόπο.

----------


## nick1974

Σαλαμ αλαικομ, 
Θα ήθελα τεχνογνωσία για ένα ντρονακι που να μπορέσει να κουβαλήσει ένα πακετακι δύο το πολύ τριών κιλών.
Και για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις να πω ξεκάθαρα πως πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τρομοκρατική επίθεση, αλλά δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη δυνατότητα για κάτι τέτοιο οπότε ζητάω τη βοήθεια ενός σοβαρού γνωστη και ελπίζω σε βοήθεια.

Πολύ χοντρό? Μα γιατί? Τεχνογνωσία ζητησα, κι αφού είπα τον πραγματικο λόγο και  ανέλυσα και τους λόγους που δε μπορώ να το χω νόμιμα πρέπει να με βοηθήσεις. Επισεις μη φοβάσαι δε θα σε κατηγορήσει κανείς...


Ξεκλειδώνεις και τηλέφωνα και ραδιοcd? 


Φίλε, για να τελειώνουμε ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ οι διαχειριστές του παρόντος φόρουμ έχουν αποδείξει ότι είναι οκ και καταλαβαίνουν άσχετα με την αγάπη για τα ηλεκτρονικά και την τεχνολογία πως  ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΑ ΟΡΙΑ στο διαμοιρασμό οποιασδήποτε "τεχνογνωσίας" και πάλι καλά γιατί το ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να βγάλει το είδος μας -που δε βρίσκεται και στο υπέρτατο στάδιο εξελιξης- είναι η επιστήμη χωρίς ηθικούς φραγμους
Όταν φτιάξεις δικό σου φόρουμ βάλε και ενότητες πως να προκαλείτε ηλεκτροσόκ στο σκύλο σας, πως να φτιάχνετε ηλεκτρικές καρέκλες, πως να ξεκλειδώνετε τηλέφωνα και άλλα τέτοια ωραια. Εδώ ποιο είναι το ζόρι σου με τους κανόνες που ΕΣΥ αποδέχτηκες όταν έκανες εγγραφή?


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Η μεταφορά όμως ΣΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΉ *ΔΕΝ* γίνεται (χωρίς να επιβαρυνθεί νομικά ο ιδιοκτήτης). 
> Οπότε το βλέπω πολύ λογικό, άν ο άνθρωπος έχει έρθει σε κάποια κατάσταση δύσκολη που δεν του επιτρέπει να συντηρεί ζωο, να προσπαθεί το καλύτερο γι αυτο (δεδομένου οτι δεν κατάφερε να βρεί καινούριο ιδιοκτήτη).



Δηλαδή εάν είχε υιοθετήσει κανένα παιδάκι και μετά τα έφερνε έτσι η ζωή ώστε να βρεθεί σε δύσκολη οικονομική θέση, θα το έβλεπες πολύ λογικό να του δώσεις και οδηγίες για το πως να παραποιήσει τα στοιχεία ταυτότητας του παιδιού του προκειμένου να το πουλήσει/χαρίσει/ανταλλάξει σε κανένα παζάρι; Ή ακόμη χειρότερα πως μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποια συσκευή για να το ξεφορτωθεί πιο οριστικά και αμετάκλητα χωρίς να αφήσει ίχνη;

Γιατί το ίδιο ακριβώς είναι το θέμα με τον σκύλο του. Λέγεται υιοθεσία, καλύπτεται από το νόμο και υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες. Τελεία. 
Δεν σας αρέσει ο νόμος; Λυπάμαι, χάσατε, ζείτε σε λάθος περιοχή του πλανήτη, πηγαίνετε σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος που έχουν ακόμα και σκλαβοπάζαρα.








> 2ον, νομίζω πως με τα "νομικά" το έχετε παρακάνει. δεν έχει την δυνατότητα κανείς να σας "προσάψει νομικές κατηγορίες" για διαμοιρασμό τεχνογνωσίας (εφόσων δεν γνωρίζετε το κίνητρο του ενδιαφερόμενου) οπότε ΚΑΙ τσαμπα χωλοσκάτε (κύριοι διαχειρηστές), και γίνεστε επιθετικοί καί δεν δημιουργείτε ευχάριστο κλήμα σε αυτό το forum (γι αυτό έχετε και αποδεκατιστεί πλήρως τα τελευταία χρόνια).



Δεύτερον σχετικά με τα "νομικά" που το έχουμε παρακάνει.

Ξέρεις, κάποιους από εμάς (και δε μιλάω για διαχειριστές, αλλά για ανθρώπους-μέλη μιας κοινωνίας) για να μας απασχολήσει ένα θέμα δεν είναι ανάγκη να μας έχουν προσάψει νομικές κατηγορίες. Μπορούμε να κρίνουμε πως πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε όταν βλέπουμε κάτι στραβό γύρω μας και δεν θέλουμε να το επιτρέψουμε να γίνεται. 

Αν ήσουν ο επισκέπτης σε ένα παζάρι και έβλεπες έναν να θέλει να ξεφορτωθεί το παιδί του, μπορεί δηλαδή να σκεφτόσουν "δικαίωμά του να κάνει ότι θέλει, ας μην το παρακάνω με τα νομικά, άλλωστε δεν είμαι εγώ ο κατηγορούμενος", σε εμάς τους υπόλοιπους όμως επέτρεψε να έχουμε διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης.








> γι αυτό έχετε και αποδεκατιστεί πλήρως τα τελευταία χρόνια



Ενώ άτομα που γράφονται μόνο και μόνο για να ζητήσουν βοήθεια σε συγκεκριμένη παρανομία, ανεβάζουν την ποιότητα του forum και προσελκύουν νέα μέλη;








> Εχω να πώ μόνο ενα πράγμα. *ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΕΊΤΕ.* Δεν ειστε 12 χρονών (και μιλάω για όλους τους συμφορουμήτες) να αρπάζεστε και να μιλάτε άσχημα, ούτε κριτές των πάντων και γνώστες κάθε πρόθεσης.



Όσο για το "ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ" μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος και bold. Το ίδιο μπορεί να σκέφτεται και κανένας άλλος που διαβάζει το μήνυμά σου  :Wink:

----------


## thelegr

> Δηλαδή εάν είχε υιοθετήσει κανένα παιδάκι και μετά τα έφερνε έτσι η ζωή ώστε να βρεθεί σε δύσκολη οικονομική θέση, θα το έβλεπες πολύ λογικό να του δώσεις και οδηγίες για το πως να παραποιήσει τα στοιχεία ταυτότητας του παιδιού του προκειμένου να το πουλήσει/χαρίσει/ανταλλάξει σε κανένα παζάρι; Ή ακόμη χειρότερα πως μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποια συσκευή για να το ξεφορτωθεί πιο οριστικά και αμετάκλητα χωρίς να αφήσει ίχνη;
> 
> Γιατί το ίδιο ακριβώς είναι το θέμα με τον σκύλο του. Λέγεται υιοθεσία, καλύπτεται από το νόμο και υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες. Τελεία. 
> Δεν σας αρέσει ο νόμος; Λυπάμαι, χάσατε, ζείτε σε λάθος περιοχή του πλανήτη, πηγαίνετε σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος που έχουν ακόμα και σκλαβοπάζαρα.



Εκτός αν ήμουν τόσο ασαφής, νομίζω πως δεν έχετε πιάσει το νόημα των λεγομένων μου. Ήμουν ξεκάθαρος για το, σε ποιά περίπτωση αυτό θα ήταν λογικό. Και ναί, αν είχα ένα παιδί που, ήθελα το καλύτερο για το μέλλον του και ήξερα οτι στα χέρια μου θα βιώσει τρομμερά απάνθρωπες καταστάσεις, θα προτιμούσα να το δώσω κάπου που θα είχε πιο εξασφαλισμένο μέλλον. Ούτε σκλαβοπάζαρα που αναφέρετε με τόσο brutal ύφος, ούτε αλάνες/βουνα/γκρεμούς ή ότι άλλο. 6 Σκυλιά είχα στην ζωή μου. 4 χωρίς τσιπ λόγω μή αναγκαιότητας (δεν επιβαλλόταν τότε) και 2 λόγω πεποίθησης. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν τα αγαπούσα η οτι ήθελα να τα πετάξω. Θα λεγε κανείς πως η φαντασία σας δημιουργεί αθέμητα σενάρια.






> Δεύτερον σχετικά με τα "νομικά" που το έχουμε παρακάνει.
> 
> Ξέρεις, κάποιους από εμάς (και δε μιλάω για διαχειριστές, αλλά για ανθρώπους-μέλη μιας κοινωνίας) για να μας απασχολήσει ένα θέμα δεν είναι ανάγκη να μας έχουν προσάψει νομικές κατηγορίες. Μπορούμε να κρίνουμε πως πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε όταν βλέπουμε κάτι στραβό γύρω μας και δεν θέλουμε να το επιτρέψουμε να γίνεται. 
> 
> Αν ήσουν ο επισκέπτης σε ένα παζάρι και έβλεπες έναν να θέλει να ξεφορτωθεί το παιδί του, μπορεί δηλαδή να σκεφτόσουν "δικαίωμά του να κάνει ότι θέλει, ας μην το παρακάνω με τα νομικά, άλλωστε δεν είμαι εγώ ο κατηγορούμενος", σε εμάς τους υπόλοιπους όμως επέτρεψε να έχουμε διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης.




Επαναφέρω την τελευταία φράση της παραπάνω απάντησης.






> Ενώ άτομα που γράφονται μόνο και μόνο για να ζητήσουν βοήθεια σε συγκεκριμένη παρανομία, ανεβάζουν την ποιότητα του forum και προσελκύουν νέα μέλη;



Σαφώς και όχι, Το ζήτημα είναι οτι υπάρχουν παρανομίες και παρανομίες. Αν είστε καπνιστής, σίγουρα θα χει τύχει στη ζωή σας να έχετε πετάξει τσιγάρο στον αυτοκινητόδρομο εν μέσω διαδρομής. Αυτό λοιπόν το θεωρώ μεγαλύτερ παρανομία απ το να θες να μην έχεις τσιπαρισμένο/φακελωμένο σκύλο (η/και παιδί) κλπ. Η κρίση σας λοιπόν στο "τι θεωρείται κατακριταία παρανομία" θα έπρεπε ήδη να γνωρίζετε πως είναι υποκειμενική και αυτό έρχεται κόντρα με την ευθύνη που φέρει ένας συντονιστής.






> Όσο για το "ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ" μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος και bold. Το ίδιο μπορεί να σκέφτεται και κανένας άλλος που διαβάζει το μήνυμά σου



Θεωρώ πως το μήνυμά μου δεν είχε υβριστικό/προσβλητικό περιεχόμενο η/και ανώριμο τρόπο σκέψης/εκφρασης προκειμένου να με θεωρίσει κάποιος ως τέτοιο.

----------


## thelegr

> Σαλαμ αλαικομ, 
> Θα ήθελα τεχνογνωσία για ένα ντρονακι που να μπορέσει να κουβαλήσει ένα πακετακι δύο το πολύ τριών κιλών.
> Και για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις να πω ξεκάθαρα πως πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τρομοκρατική επίθεση, αλλά δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη δυνατότητα για κάτι τέτοιο οπότε ζητάω τη βοήθεια ενός σοβαρού γνωστη και ελπίζω σε βοήθεια.
> 
> Πολύ χοντρό? Μα γιατί? Τεχνογνωσία ζητησα, κι αφού είπα τον πραγματικο λόγο και  ανέλυσα και τους λόγους που δε μπορώ να το χω νόμιμα πρέπει να με βοηθήσεις. Επισεις μη φοβάσαι δε θα σε κατηγορήσει κανείς...
> 
> 
> Ξεκλειδώνεις και τηλέφωνα και ραδιοcd? 
> 
> ...



Όπως είπα και παραπάνω:





> Θα λεγε κανείς πως η φαντασία σας δημιουργεί αθέμητα σενάρια.



Όσο για την προσωπική εμμεση επίθεση σχετικά με το "ήθος" μου, προτιμώ να μήν το συνεχίσω. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως έχετε κάποια λογική και μπορείτε να δείτε το παιδαριώδης του τρόπου που εκφραστήκατε.

----------


## thelegr

Κάτι επιπλέον:

Ο λόγος που άνοιξα εδώ το topic είναι για να γίνει συζήτηση επι του θέματος με 5 άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται επι της σωστής διαχείρησης του forum. Ούτε να ξεκινήσουν "καυγάδες" ούτε να τραβίξει προσοχή (καθός δέν εμφανίζεται στην αρχική του forum). Θα παρακαλέσω λοιπόν οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις να λείπουν.

----------


## nick1974

> πιστεύω πως έχετε κάποια λογική και μπορείτε να δείτε το παιδαριώδης του τρόπου που εκφραστήκατε.




αυτο επιστρεφεται


ολα τα υπολοιπα προτιμω να μη τα σχολιασω. 
Προφανεστατα δε μπορεις να καταλαβεις οτι το τσιπαρισμα -καλο η κακο- τουλαχιστο προστατευει τα κατοικιδια απο τυπους και συμπεριφορες σαν τον τυπο που ανελαβες την υπερασπιση του

----------


## thelegr

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως ο εν λόγω τύπος ήταν απαραίτητα κακόβουλος οπως ισχυρίζεσαι. Επίσης δεν ανέλαβα κανενός την υπεράσπηση. Σχολίασα την συμπεριφορά των συμφορουμήτων που απάντησαν.

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως ο εν λόγω τύπος ήταν απαραίτητα κακόβουλος οπως ισχυρίζεσαι.



οκ. δεχομαι οτι ειναι υποκειμενικο το θεμα της αντιληψης.
Και ο Thanos πχ στο infinity war θελει να εξοντωσει το μισο πλυθισμο του συμπαντος εχοντας αγνες προθεσεις μεσα στο μυαλο του.






> Επίσης δεν ανέλαβα κανενός την υπεράσπηση.



Ξαναδιαβασε μυνηματα σου





> Σχολίασα την συμπεριφορά των συμφορουμήτων που απάντησαν.



την οποια ξεκαθαρα βρηκες αθλια απεναντι στο πολυτιμο μελος που ανελαβες αυτοβουλως την υπερασπιση του

----------


## thelegr

Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι αυτός που ανέφερες. Ξέρω πως ο τύπος στο ποστ δεν έδειξε καμία ένδειξη οτι έχει κακόβουλα σχέδια στο μυαλό του.

Αυτό που βάζεις λόγια στο στώμα μου που ποτέ δεν είπα είναι κακό χούι.
Εγώ απλά έθεσα facts περι του τί είπε ο άνθρωπος. δεν τον ύπερασπίστηκα.

Επιπλέον, φαντάζομαι πως ξέρεις οτι και να μιλάς με τον χειρώτερο ανθρωπο, το να τον απαξιώνεις, σε κάνει εξίσου αν όχι περισσότερο "κακό άνθρωπο"

----------


## Panoss

Η διαχείριση όντως έκανε λάθη, δύο: 
1. δεν διέγραψε άμεσα το θέμα: 'συσκευή "καψίματος" τσιπ RFID'.
2. δεν διέγραψε άμεσα το θέμα: 'συσκευή "καψίματος" τσιπ RFID - Απαράδεκτη στάση.'
Θα τους είχε πάρει γύρω στα 2 δευτερόλεπτα (συνολικά).

----------

nick1974 (14-08-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Η διαχείριση όντως έκανε λάθη, δύο: 
> 1. δεν διέγραψε άμεσα το θέμα: 'συσκευή "καψίματος" τσιπ RFID'.
> 2. δεν διέγραψε άμεσα το θέμα: 'Θέμα: συσκευή "καψίματος" τσιπ RFID - Απαράδεκτη στάση.'
> Θα τους είχε πάρει γύρω στα 2 δευτερόλεπτα.



+1000 και ένα ακομα, ότι δε διέγραψε επί τόπου το ..."πολύτιμο μέλος" που μπήκε μόνο και μόνο για να πάρει τη συγκεκριμένη πληροφορία, και να μην έχουμε πρηξιδια τώρα από τον κάθε προστάτη των λαμογιων και αυτοκλητο συνήγορο υπεράσπισης τους.
Αρχικά μάλιστα τα χα γράψει αυτά αλλά το διέγραψα γιατί αφού η στάση τους ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς λογικοτατη θεώρησα ότι είναι άκομψο να κάνω περαιτέρω υποδείξεις για κάτι που έχουν ήδη πράξει σωστα, αλλά προφανώς κάνεις δε περίμενε ότι θα υπάρξει "ευαισθητοποίηση" υπέρ του εν λόγο λαμογιου από οποιοδηποτε κανονικό μέλος.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Το ζήτημα είναι οτι υπάρχουν παρανομίες και παρανομίες. Αν είστε καπνιστής, σίγουρα θα χει τύχει στη ζωή σας να έχετε πετάξει τσιγάρο στον αυτοκινητόδρομο εν μέσω διαδρομής. Αυτό λοιπόν το θεωρώ μεγαλύτερ παρανομία απ το να θες να μην έχεις τσιπαρισμένο/φακελωμένο σκύλο (η/και παιδί) κλπ.




Δεν υπάρχουν _"παρανομίες και παρανομίες"_. Υπάρχουν παρανομίες. Τελεία.

Παρανομία είναι η *κάθε πράξη που παραβιάζει ή αντιτίθεται στους νόμους*. Δεν υπάρχει μικρότερη και μεγαλύτερη παρανομία.
(Η μόνη διάκριση που υπάρχει στον Ποινικό Κώδικα αφορά την βαρύτητα της προβλεπόμενης ποινής και βάσει αυτής υπάρχει η διάκριση σε πταίσματα, πλημμελήματα και κακουργήματα. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας εδώ.)







> Η κρίση σας λοιπόν στο "τι θεωρείται κατακριταία παρανομία" θα έπρεπε ήδη να γνωρίζετε πως είναι υποκειμενική



Το πως εσύ θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι ο νόμος, δεν σημαίνει ότι έτσι είναι κιόλας. Το μόνο υποκειμενικό που ειπώθηκε στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση, είναι η ιεράρχηση των αξιόποινων πράξεων όπως την έχεις φανταστεί εσύ στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι αυτός που ανέφερες. *Ξέρω πως ο τύπος στο ποστ δεν έδειξε καμία ένδειξη οτι έχει κακόβουλα σχέδια στο μυαλό του.*
> 
> Αυτό που βάζεις λόγια στο στώμα μου που ποτέ δεν είπα είναι κακό χούι.
> Εγώ απλά έθεσα facts περι του τί είπε ο άνθρωπος. δεν τον ύπερασπίστηκα.
> 
> Επιπλέον, φαντάζομαι πως ξέρεις οτι και να μιλάς με τον χειρώτερο ανθρωπο, το να τον απαξιώνεις, σε κάνει εξίσου αν όχι περισσότερο "κακό άνθρωπο"



Με βάση το *ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ* ότι το εν λόγω υποκείμενο ζητάει πληροφορίες για *ΕΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ*, αυτομάτως καταδεικνύει ΚΑΚΟΒΟΥΛΗ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ. Απλή λογική είναι....

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι αυτός που ανέφερες. Ξέρω πως ο τύπος στο ποστ δεν έδειξε καμία ένδειξη οτι έχει κακόβουλα σχέδια στο μυαλό του.



ΦΑνταζομαι δεν τον γνωριζεις προσωπικα/δεν εχετε καμια σχεση και το αναφερεις απο συμπαθεια κκαι προσωπικη εκτιμηση.
Εχω περιεργεια ομως να μας πεις τι θεωρεις κακοβουλο.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αν υπάρχει ...*μέτρο* στην παρανομία αυτό είναι ένα και μοναδικό: *ο νόμος*. Κανένας άλλος δεν μπορεί να κρίνει μόνος του τι είναι νόμιμο και *πόσο νόμιμο* είναι. Δεν μπορούμε να λειτουργήσουμε με την λογική: "...αυτό είναι λίγο παράνομο" ή "...αντιμετωπίζει δυσκολίες άρα δεν πειράζει που θα το κάνει". Δεν είναι δικαιολογία η *οικονομική κατάσταση* κάποιου γιατί οι νόμοι ισχύουν το ίδιο για όλους!
Δεν μπορούμε επίσης να αποφασίζουμε μόνοι μας για το* πότε θα έχει εφαρμογή* ένας νόμος! Όταν κάποιος ζητά βοήθεια για να κάνει κάτι παράνομο δεν ισχύει το "*ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα*". Είναι παράνομο. Τελεία. Το καταγγέλεις, το δείχνεις, προσπαθείς να το αποτρέψεις. Φυσικά υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις, *όπως όταν κινδυνεύει η ζωή κάποιου*, όπου ναι δεν θα κοιτάξεις αν τίθεται θέμα νομιμότητας, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση όμως υπάρχει θέμα νομιμότητας! 
Όλοι καλές προθέσεις έχουμε όταν όμως ζητάμε "τεχνογνωσία" ( να την έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά ) για κάτι παράνομο, αυτός που μας την παρέχει γίνεται συνένοχος. Έτσι απλά.

----------


## agis68

Να ενημερώσω τη παρέα πως καλλιεργώ καλά και ωραία δεντράκια με πλουσια και μεθυστικά αρώματα...


Καμία ευθύνη δεν φέρω αν εξαιτίας μου καπνίσετε φύλλα καμμέλια και φύλλα απήγανου και πάθετε κάτι....χεχεχε......




επ'ισης ξέρω έναν τύπο που ξέρει ενα τύπο που είναι κουμπάρος ενός συντέκνου του και τριτοξάδελφος του πατζανάκη ενός θείου μου που τέλως πάντων φέρνει καλό πράμα μοσοχυροδάτο απο Ζωνιανά.....


Χρόνια πολλά

----------


## nick1974

παιδες ενταξει με το παρανομο του ολου θεματος, αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω πως η συζητηση μετακινηθηκε στο να επικεντρωνεται εκει κι οχι *ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΗΘΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ* που ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου και το σημαντικοτερο.
Ο τυπος πηρε ενα σκυλακι, επαιξε οσο επαιξε μαζι του και οταν γερασε αποφασισε να το εγκαταλειψει και ζηταει βοηθεια ωστε να μην εχει ευθυνες γι αυτο!!! χρειαζονται νομοι και ειδικα manual για να καταλαβουμε οτι αυτο που ζηταει ειναι τερμα ανηθηκο?
Δηλαδη ακομα κι αν δεν υπηρχε νομος υπηρχε περιπτωση να το δεχτουμε ως οτι λογικοτερο αυτο που ζηταει και τις προθεσεις του ως τις αγνοτερες που μπορει να υπαρξουν?

----------

kioan (14-08-18)

----------


## kioan

> δεν καταλαβαινω πως η συζητηση μετακινηθηκε στο να επικεντρωνεται εκει κι οχι *ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΗΘΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ* που ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου και το σημαντικοτερο.
> Ο τυπος πηρε ενα σκυλακι, επαιξε οσο επαιξε μαζι του και οταν γερασε αποφασισε να το εγκαταλειψει και ζηταει βοηθεια ωστε να μην εχει ευθυνες γι αυτο!!! χρειαζονται νομοι και ειδικα manual για να καταλαβουμε οτι αυτο που ζηταει ειναι τερμα ανηθηκο?
> Δηλαδη ακομα κι αν δεν υπηρχε νομος υπηρχε περιπτωση να το δεχτουμε ως οτι λογικοτερο αυτο που ζηταει και τις προθεσεις του ως τις αγνοτερες που μπορει να υπαρξουν?




Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που έγραψες!

Εδώ φτάσαμε στο σημείο να μας κάνουν συγκριτική ανάλυση για το αν είναι πιο παράνομη η εγκατάλειψη ενός σκύλου μόλις αυτός γεράσει, σε σχέση με το πέταγμα μιας γόπας! Περιμένεις μετά να υπάρξει δυνατότητα να διαχειριστούν κάποιοι πολύπλοκες έννοιες όπως η ανηθικότητα;

----------


## nick1974

> Εδώ φτάσαμε στο σημείο να μας κάνουν συγκριτική ανάλυση για το αν είναι πιο παράνομη η εγκατάλειψη ενός σκύλου μόλις αυτός γεράσει, σε σχέση με το πέταγμα μιας γόπας!



και τα λεφτα ως κριτηριο για αληθινες ζωες...

...προσωπικα δε θα λεγα οτι ειμαι και ο μεγαλυτερος υπερμαχος της υπαρξης νομων, (υποτειθεται ειμαστε ελλογα οντα) αλλα βλεποντας δυστυχως οτι υπαρχουν τετοιες καταστασεις και ανθρωποι που σκεφτονται -παρα την 195000 χρονων εξελιξης του ειδους- ακομα μ αυτο τον τροπο (ελειψη παιδειας? ) δε ξερω πως θα μπορουσε καποιος να το διαχειριστει διαφορετικα

----------


## thelegr

τι να σας πώ... Το οτι θεώρησα την επίθεσή σας απαράδεκτη η/και μή αναγκαία (όπως προαναφέρθηκε, σε κάθε περίπτωση θα μπορουσε να είχε γίνει άμεση διαγραφή του topic η/και του μελους χωρίς να υπάρχουν απαξιωτικοί σχολιασμοί) το μεταφράσατε ως "υπεράσπηση" ενος ανθρώπου που:
1) δεν ξερω στην προσωπική μου ζωή
2) δεν είχα ούτε θα έχω ποτέ προσωπική επικοινωνία (έμμεσα η άμμεσα) μαζί του.

Το νόημα του post είναι το να είμαστε άνθρωποι και όχι υπάνθρωποι σαν αυτούς που θεωρούμε οτι είναι. ούτε να υπερασπιστούμε κάποιον, ούτε να τον κατακρίνουμε.

Όσο για την διαγραφή μου που προαναφέρθηκε απο συμφορουμήτη/ες (δεν θυμάμαι και δεν θα μπώ στην διαδηκασία να ξαναγελάσω διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια). είμαι μέλος εδώ και σχεδόν 10 χρόνια, με όση απειροελάχιστη προσφορά θα μπορούσα να δώσω στο forum. Κατα κύριο λόγο, εξ αιτίας της άγνοιας και της ηλικίας μου, βοηθήθηκα. Άν κάποιοι θεωρούν οτι δεν ανήκω εδω, ας γίνουν συντονιστές και ας με διαγράψουν. Αν είναι ήδη, και πάλι με το καλό να το κάνουν. Δεν θα κάτσω να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου (και η ειρωνία είναι οτι μόλις το έκανα) σχετικά με το αν αξίζω να είμαι εδω μέσα... Κοιτάξτε τις δικές σας πράξεις και συμπεριφορές κύριοι κατηγοροι και παντογνώστες....

----------


## thelegr

> Το πως εσύ θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι ο νόμος, δεν σημαίνει ότι έτσι είναι κιόλας. [...]



Σε αυτό θα συμφωνίσω. Δεν γύρισα όμως να επιτεθώ σε κανέναν επειδή τον θεωρώ λανθασμένο. άνοιξα μια συζήτηση αντ' αυτού. Ούτε ζήτησα την διαγραφή του, ούτε τον προσέβαλα. Αυτό είναι και το ζήτημα που ήθελα να θείξω.


Επειδή όμως μάλλον δεν έγινα αντιληπτός, θα παρακαλούσα κάποιον συντονιστή να κλειδώσει/διαγράψει το topic. Δέν έχω σκοπό να συνεχίσω να λαμβάνω προσβολές και να παραφράζονται τα λόγια μου. 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τον kioan που μου απάντησε λογικά και πρακτικά, αφήνοντας στην άκρη τις επιθέσεις.

----------


## nick1974

> Το νόημα του post είναι το *να είμαστε άνθρωποι και όχι υπάνθρωποι*



αυτο ακριβως ειναι και το νοημα ολων οσων εχουν γραφτει που τα θεωρεις "επιθεσεις".








> Όσο για την διαγραφή μου που προαναφέρθηκε απο συμφορουμήτη/ες (δεν θυμάμαι και δεν θα μπώ στην διαδηκασία να ξαναγελάσω διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια). είμαι μέλος εδώ και σχεδόν 10 χρόνια, με όση απειροελάχιστη προσφορά θα μπορούσα να δώσω στο forum. Κατα κύριο λόγο, εξ αιτίας της άγνοιας και της ηλικίας μου, βοηθήθηκα. Άν κάποιοι θεωρούν οτι δεν ανήκω εδω, ας γίνουν συντονιστές και ας με διαγράψουν. Αν είναι ήδη, και πάλι με το καλό να το κάνουν. Δεν θα κάτσω να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου (και η ειρωνία είναι οτι μόλις το έκανα) σχετικά με το αν αξίζω να είμαι εδω μέσα... Κοιτάξτε τις δικές σας πράξεις και συμπεριφορές κύριοι κατηγοροι και παντογνώστες....



ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε μιλησε για διαγραφη σου, αλλα για διαγραφη του "πολυτιμου μελους" που ανελαβες αυτοκλητα συνηγορος του.
Κανεις δε θα ζηταγε διαγραφη ενος κανονικου μελους επειδη ειπε μια παπαρια και διαφωνει μαζι του, ειδικα σε εξωθεματικη κατηγορια.
Ο εν λογο "συνφορουμιτης και πολυτιμο μελος που ηρθε για να μας ανεβασει το επιπεδο" παραδεχτηκε μονος του οτι δεν εχει σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικα, δεν τον ενδιαφερουν και εκανε εγγραφη ΜΟΝΟ για να παρει τη συγκεκριμενη "τεχνογνωσια" οπως την αποκαλεις. Ως εκ τουτου δεν εχει ιδεα το τι θεματα διαπραγματευεται η κοινοτητα των ηλεκτρονικων ουτε προκειται να ξαναγραψει κατι (εκτος κι αν βρει κανα κινητο και ζητησει πληροφοριες ξεκλειδωματος) αρα δεν ανηκει εδω ουτως η αλλως και θεωρω πως η υπαρξη του στην κοινοτητα μας προσβαλει, αφου πιστευει ουσιαστικα οτι ειμαστε λαμογια και πως η δουλεια μας εχει να κανει με απατες, ξεκλειδωματα και καψιματα...

----------


## toni31

> Επειδή για άλλη μια φορά λυπούμαι πολύ απο την στάση μερικων απο τους συμφορουμίτες και Διαχειρηστες εδω μέσα θα ήθελα να θείξω κάποια ζητήματα.
> 
> 1ον διαβασα ΟΛΟ το αναφερθεν στην εκφώνηση thread, αρκετές φορές και ο ανθρωπος ειπε 2 πραγματα. 
> 
> 1 -> Ρώτησε αν γνωρίζουμε για το πώς θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί ένα μηχάνημα το οποίο να "καίει" το rfid τσιπάκι ενός σκύλου
> 2 -> Εξίγησε τον πραγματικό λόγο (παρά την επίθεσή σας) που θέλει να αχριστεύσει το εν λόγω τσιπάκι.
> 
> Όπως πολύ σωστα ανάφερε ο συντονιστής μας, η μεταφορά *απο ιδιοκτήτη σε ιδιοκτήτη* γίνεται κανονικά και με νόμιμες διαδηκασίες. Η μεταφορά όμως ΣΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΖΩΙΚΉ *ΔΕΝ* γίνεται (χωρίς να επιβαρυνθεί νομικά ο ιδιοκτήτης). 
> Οπότε το βλέπω πολύ λογικό, άν ο άνθρωπος έχει έρθει σε κάποια κατάσταση δύσκολη που δεν του επιτρέπει να συντηρεί ζωο, να προσπαθεί το καλύτερο γι αυτο (δεδομένου οτι δεν κατάφερε να βρεί καινούριο ιδιοκτήτη).
> ...



Μπούρδες...

----------


## thelegr

> αυτο ακριβως ειναι και το νοημα ολων οσων εχουν γραφτει που τα θεωρεις "επιθεσεις".



Με συγχωρείς, αλλα όταν με θεωρείς συνήγορο του εν λόγω ανθρώπου τοτε
α) εξακολουθείς να μην έχεις καταλάβει ποιό το νόημα του post
β) διατηρείς την προκατάληψη που μόνος σου δημιούργησες, ενω ήδη εξίγησα πολλές φορές το περι τίνος πρόκειται.





> ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε μιλησε για διαγραφη σου, αλλα για διαγραφη του "πολυτιμου μελους" που ανελαβες αυτοκλητα συνηγορος του.
> Κανεις δε θα ζηταγε διαγραφη ενος κανονικου μελους επειδη ειπε μια παπαρια και διαφωνει μαζι του, ειδικα σε εξωθεματικη κατηγορια.
> Ο εν λογο "συνφορουμιτης και πολυτιμο μελος που ηρθε για να μας ανεβασει το επιπεδο" παραδεχτηκε μονος του οτι δεν εχει σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικα, δεν τον ενδιαφερουν και εκανε εγγραφη ΜΟΝΟ για να παρει τη συγκεκριμενη "τεχνογνωσια" οπως την αποκαλεις. Ως εκ τουτου δεν εχει ιδεα το τι θεματα διαπραγματευεται η κοινοτητα των ηλεκτρονικων ουτε προκειται να ξαναγραψει κατι (εκτος κι αν βρει κανα κινητο και ζητησει πληροφοριες ξεκλειδωματος) αρα δεν ανηκει εδω ουτως η αλλως και θεωρω πως η υπαρξη του στην κοινοτητα μας προσβαλει, αφου πιστευει ουσιαστικα οτι ειμαστε λαμογια και πως η δουλεια μας εχει να κανει με απατες, ξεκλειδωματα και καψιματα...



Με συγχωρείς, παρεννόησα το παρακατω:




> [...] και να μην έχουμε πρηξιδια τώρα από τον κάθε προστάτη των λαμογιων και αυτοκλητο συνήγορο υπεράσπισης τους [...]



...

Δεν ανάφερα ποτέ οτι  είναι πολύτιμο μέλος, ούτε οτι κάθε μέλος που γράφεται είναι πολύτιμο. απο πού το κατάλαβες αυτό δεν γνωρίζω.





> Μπούρδες...



εντάξει  :Smile: 





> Η διαχείριση όντως έκανε λάθη, δύο: 
> 1. δεν διέγραψε άμεσα το θέμα: 'συσκευή "καψίματος" τσιπ RFID'.
> 2. δεν διέγραψε άμεσα το θέμα: 'συσκευή "καψίματος" τσιπ RFID - Απαράδεκτη στάση.'
> Θα τους είχε πάρει γύρω στα 2 δευτερόλεπτα (συνολικά).



Για το 1ο πάω πάσο. το 2ο γιατί;

----------


## Panoss

Γιατί έτσι.
Δημοκρατία έχουμε;

Φόρουμ είμαστε όχι βουλή. Κι αν ήμουνα διαχειριστής θα έσβηνα και τα δύο άμεσα.

----------


## thelegr

> Γιατί έτσι.
> Δημοκρατία έχουμε;
> 
> Φόρουμ είμαστε όχι βουλή. Κι αν ήμουνα διαχειριστής θα έσβηνα και τα δύο άμεσα.



Αα, καλα  :Lol: 

Εγω απλά σε ρώτισα με ποιο σκεπτικό

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αα, καλα 
> 
> Εγω απλά σε ρώτισα με ποιο σκεπτικό



Για να δούμε αν εγώ κατάλαβα το δικό σου σκεπτικό:
Έχουμε:


Κάποιον που θέλει εν γνώση του να παρανομήσει.Το κάνει για ...καλό σκοπό.Αφού έτσι γράφει σε ένα ανώνυμο forum με ένα εξίσου ανώνυμο παρατσούκλι.Εσένα που σε ενοχλεί το ότι κάποιοι του την ...λένε.Γιατί αυτοί οι κάποιοι απλά βλέπουν την παρανομία.Εσένα που δεν τον ξέρεις προσωπικά.Εσένα που δεν τον υποστηρίζεις.Αλλά σε ενοχλεί το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι δεν ανέχονται ανώνυμες καλοσύνες όταν πρόκειται για παρανομία.Εσένα που νομίζεις ( ναι νομίζεις! ) ότι δέχεσαι επίθεση τώρα... 

Το σκεπτικό το δικό σου ποιό ακριβώς είναι τελικά; Με έχεις μπερδέψει λιγάκι.  :Confused1: 
Όσο για το τελευταίο ( το ότι δέχεσαι επίθεση εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος ) να σου υπενθυμίσω τι λένε οι παλιοί: *Αν δεν μπορείς να χορέψεις κάτσε από έξω και κοίτα. Μην μπαίνεις στον χορό.* Το ότι κάποιος / κάποιοι έχουν αντίθετη άποψη από εσένα και την υποστηρίζουν κιόλας σθεναρά, δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι σου επιτίθενται! Προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις ( μην το παρεξηγήσεις αυτό! ) τους κανόνες αυτού του ...διαδικτυακού παιχνιδιού! Γράφεις και ξαναγράφεις ότι δεν υποστηρίζεις κανέναν αλλά χωρίς να γνωρίζεις τον αρχικό νηματοθέτη τον πίστεψες ότι θέλει να κάνει καλό. Πώς όμως να κάνει καλό; Με ...παρανομία; Ας χαρίσει το ζωντανό σε κάποιον που να το θέλει. Με νόμιμη διαδικασία! Αν πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να βρει ένα τρόπο νόμιμο. Έλα ντε όμως που έρχεται τελικά ανώνυμα σε ένα ανώνυμο forum να ζητήσει τι; Πόσο εύκολα να τον πιστέψω εγώ τώρα; Εσύ όμως τον ...πίστεψες! Και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά ...δέχεσαι και επίθεση τώρα γιατί πίστεψες κάποιον ανώνυμο σε ένα ανώνυμο forum όταν ζήτησε να παρανομήσει αλλά για καλό σκοπό και οι άλλοι οι κακοί του την έπεσαν.
Να προτείνω κάτι; Πήγαινε μια βόλτα. Πάρε το κορίτσι / το αγόρι / τον εαυτό σου μόνο ( για να είμαστε πολιτικά ορθοί ) και πάνε για καφέ / τσαϊ / ποτό, ότι θέλεις! Σταμάτα να γράφεις και να διαβάζεις ότι γράφετε εδώ. Το περιβάλλον είναι τοξικό για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο σκέφτεσαι. Σου προκαλεί θυμό κι αυτό με την σειρά του δημιουργεί αισθήματα άδικης οργής. Και κατά την ταπεινή γνώμη μου ( η οποία βασικά δεν μετρά περισσότερο από ένα μυγόχεσμα στον τοίχο ) είναι λάθος αυτός ο τρόπος. Αλλά εντάξει  :Smile:  Έγραψα κι εγώ την αμπελοφιλοσοφία μου έτσι για να έχουμε να λέμε.

----------


## nick1974

> Το κάνει για ...καλό σκοπό.



Ok, αν και για μενα δεν ειναι καθολου καλος ο σκοπος που εγραψε, επειδη μ αρεσουν οι υποθεσεις και το απολυτο ξεκαθαρισμα εδω θα συμπληρωσω κατι που ολοι το σκεφτομαστε αλλα δεν εχει υπωθει ακομα ξεκαθαρα:
ΕΣΤΩ οτι για καποιο λογο -δε ξερω πως μπορει να γινεται αυτο αλλα υποθετικα- ο σκοπος που ζηταει τη συγκεκριμενη πληροφορια ειναι ο καλυτερος! Και εστω οτι ειμαστε τοσο ηλιθιοι που να τον εμπιστευτουμε τυφλα πιστευοντας οτιδηποτε μας λεει. (υποθετικα ολα αυτα, να το τεντωσουμε οσο δεν παιρνει)
Ε ΚΑΙ?
H σελιδα αυτη ανηκει στον επιφανειακο ιστο, οτι γραφεται βγαινει σε ολες τις μηχανες αναζητησης. Ουτε private γκρουπακι στο dark web ειμαστε, ουτε μια παρεα που επικοινωνει με δικο της κλειστο κωδικοποιημενο πρωτοκολο, ουτε μια παρεα φιλων σε ενα chat που τα γραφομενα με το που κλεισει το καναλι θα χαθουν δια παντος. Αυτη τη στιγμη αν γραψει καποιος στο google "συσκευή "καψίματος" τσιπ RFID" Η ΠΡΩΤΗ σελιδα που εμφανιζεται ειναι ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ POST! 
Ποσο λογικο ειναι λοιπον, (ακομα και δεχομενος τις παπαρ... εεε... τις εντελως "τεντωμενες" υποθεσεις που εγραψα πιο πανω ως 100% αληθεις) καποιος να ζηταει τοσο πολυ να γραφτουν τετοιες πληροφοριες ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ? 
Υπαρχει καποια εγγυηση πως η πληροφορια θα αναζητηθει μονο απ οσους εχουν ...ανωτερους σκοπους μηπως?

----------

thelegr (15-08-18)

----------


## lepouras

και ήρθε η ώρα να κλειδώσει το θέμα. 
αλλά την επόμενη φορά που θα διαγράφει θέμα που θεωρούμε ότι εκεί έπρεπε να πάει από την αρχή και διαμαρτυρηθεί κανένας διότι σύμφωνα με την δικιά του θεωρία δεν έπρεπε, θα φάει  μπαν προσφορά απο έμενα και ας αρχίσουν τα γιατί και διότι και τα ομαδικά φεύγουμε. 
βαρέθηκα να έχουμε γκρίνιες γιατί έσβησες, διέγραψες, κλείδωσες, και μας φίμωσες  όταν το κάνουμε αλλά όταν δεν τα κάνουμε να τρώγεστε ακόμα  και να τα ακούμε και από πάνω.
φυσικά το ενδεχόμενο το θέμα να αφέθηκε(όπως και αρκετά άλλα) μόνο και μόνο να το δουν και οι επόμενοι που θα επιθυμήσουν να κάνουν το ίδιο για να μην μπουν καν στον κόπο να κάνουν εγγραφή για να ρωτήσουν δεν πέρασε στο μυαλό κανενός αλλά δεν πειράζει.

----------

thelegr (15-08-18)

----------


## leosedf

Πώς έχασα τέτοιο θέμα απορώ...

----------

